# My ET



## carlenesET (Aug 21, 2018)

My four year old ET surprised me the other day. He walked under three watering tubes I have for some of his plants and as they touched his carapace he stopped and wiggled so they would scratch his back. So, now I realize how much he likes it so I put my hand near him... he comes to me and I rub all over his carapace. How fun for both of us!!!


----------



## Tom (Aug 21, 2018)

What does "ET" stand for? Is that his name?


----------



## carlenesET (Aug 21, 2018)

Tom said:


> What does "ET" stand for? Is that his name?



Extra Terrestrial... I love how their heads look like an ET when stretched out. Thanks for asking. I’m just getting the hang of this wonderful site and how to navigate.


----------



## LaLaP (Aug 21, 2018)

They totally look like ET! It cracks me up all the time. ET phone home....
My little guy Diego likes back rubs too. I started using an old toothbrush all over his shell while he's soaking. He likes baths way more since I started it. He digs a neck rub occasionally too. Have you tried that?


----------



## carlenesET (Aug 21, 2018)

LaLaP said:


> They totally look like ET! It cracks me up all the time. ET phone home....
> My little guy Diego likes back rubs too. I started using an old toothbrush all over his shell while he's soaking. He likes baths way more since I started it. He digs a neck rub occasionally too. Have you tried that?



I’ll have to try that with a soft toothbrush!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 21, 2018)

LaLaP said:


> They totally look like ET! It cracks me up all the time. ET phone home....
> My little guy Diego likes back rubs too. I started using an old toothbrush all over his shell while he's soaking. He likes baths way more since I started it. He digs a neck rub occasionally too. Have you tried that?


Yesterday during Chug's soak I rubbed the side of his neck. He stuck his head out all the way and turned his head so I could have better access to him! He also seems to like being rubbed under his jaw.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 23, 2018)

One of mine likes her “butt” scratched and the other likes his head rubbed... they don’t like it if you do the opposite to either of them... it cracks me up!


----------



## EdMurphy (Aug 23, 2018)

My russian does the same thing, If I scratch her rear end she will raise her backend up high and rock back and forth. I was surprised but she does enjoy having her carapace scratched. Maybe it's some kind of breeding trigger? I don't know, but it makes me laugh ever time.


----------



## Billna the 2 (Aug 23, 2018)

Nice[emoji4][emoji108]


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 23, 2018)

Tom said:


> What does "ET" stand for? Is that his name?


Was going to ask the same question.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 23, 2018)

Gillian Moore said:


> Was going to ask the same question.


It's for ET-The Extra-
Terrestrial. It was a movie back in 1982. Remember "ET phone home"? Tort necks and heads look a lot like ET did.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 23, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> It's for ET-The Extra-
> Terrestrial. It was a movie back in 1982. Remember "ET phone home"? Tort necks and heads look a lot like ET did.


Thanks!


----------

